# Clen tabs



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone know any good sites to buy Clen tabs and maybe Nolva tabs? Everywhere I know only sells liquid. Thanks.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't like the Everclear taste huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL, I don't like the dosing!


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 16, 2006)

I recommend using a slin pin for dosing liquid clen or liquid T3. They are very accurate.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 19, 2006)

I wouldn't buy from that source.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 7, 2006)

Dude, you are only going to get tabs from a dealer.


----------

